

SQL injection attack on Uber's website - uberhacked
http://petition.uber.org/sf/

======
justinzollars
This is pretty funny. "Swimming in the ocean - APPROVED Swimming in private
pools - APPROVED Slip-&-sliding on Market Street - DENIED"

~~~
kinduff
Loved the "Mistery Button" link poiting to an input validation and
sanitization information page.

------
ADMlN
In response, Uber took down all of their petition pages.

See full details here: www.thisshouldbefixed.com

------
comrade1
Way to pick a good cause guys...

